# Pain where my ovary is?



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

I posted this on the IBS board, but thought it might apply here too. I'm wondering if anyone has had this. Even before having IBS I remember getting a pain in the lower right side of my stomach. It lasts about a day. It's kind of a dull stabbing pain. It's so low and to the right it's probably where my ovary is. So I don't know if it could be intestinal or not. Sometimes it feels like a trapped gas pain.I had it all day yesterday, and it would only hurt when I would get up and walk. If I just laid down I wouldn't feel anything. I'm going to try and pay attention to see if it's food related because I had horrible D yesterday, resulting from eating ceasar salad two days in a row. Big mistake! So I don't know if it's just a kink in my intestine, trapped gas, regular pain maybe from IBS, or an ovary problem (I think I ovulated last week though so I don't know if it's ovulation pain?)? I also read that Crohn's pain can be in the lower right hand side. So that kind of scared me. But how low is Crohn's pain usually? It really feels like it's in the place where my ovary is. It comes every now and then. At most maybe once a month. And sometimes I go for a few months without getting it. It always lasts about a day, no more then that. I have spoken to a doctor about it. They pushed around, took some blood work, and shrugged his shoulders. So I don't know what it is. Would appreciate any help on this! Thanks.


----------



## steph3g (Feb 25, 2002)

That sounds just like a pain I got in early Jan about 1 week before I started. That month I had spotted after my period was over and then in feb my period was 10 days. I suspected IBS cuz of other pain I was having (pelvic pain after bm's)but my doc wants to go in and check for endo. He says it can form on the ovary and cannot be seen on x-ray or ultrasound. Hope you find help, and if you've had any these other symptoms i mentioned i'd like to know what the docs told you. Thanks Steph


----------



## amygurl (Aug 26, 2001)

Also sounds like it could be your appendix







Have they checked this for you?


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I've had ovarian pain for 2-1/2 years - but no endo. The pain finally began subsiding, but it's been bad again lately - and I've had some other gyno. abnormalities too with it this time. When I was checked out 1-1/2 years ago, I had no endo, which is what we'd suspected. For me, I think that it might have something to do with cysts.At any rate, it takes a while to figure out what's going on. Could be colon, could be ovary. Do you keep a diary?


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

Hiall my colon pains are exactly in the same place as I get period pain. Sometimes it's diffcicult to differentiate between the two.I do have UC but am sure yours is IBS related. I know other women who've had all the tests including gynae' examinations to be diagnosed with IBS.


----------

